# repurposing idea for insulators



## bluegrassfan76 (Jan 29, 2017)

Several months ago we moved and needed some curtain tie backs in our main bedroom so I decided to use a couple old insulators that I had.  I went to the local Ace Hardware and purchased two galvanized pipe nipples and flanges and within a few minutes had the tie backs that you see in the pics.  Anyone else have neat ideas for old insulators?  I'd love to see or hear them!

Michael


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 29, 2017)

Succulent hanging holders
Pendant light fixture
General decor
Target practice


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm looking at making some sort of light fixture with insulators but have never attempted to drill through glass so I'm going to have to study up on that before I try it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 30, 2017)

You'll likely need a drill-bit designed for ceramic tile & glass, and maybe water to keep it cool as it is quite thick glass and will heat up.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 9, 2018)

bluegrassfan76 said:


> I'm looking at making some sort of light fixture with insulators but have never attempted to drill through glass so I'm going to have to study up on that before I try it.


It can be done. There are lots of examples on Ebay. I've never tried it myself. I don't have the equipment.


----------

